# 4.7L ram questions?



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm looking at a 2003 dodge ram crew cab with a 4.7L engine. Is anyone plowing with this engine? Besides a trans cooler and trans gage what would I need? Is there any issues with these engines? thanks


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a 02 Dodge Ram 1500 with 290,000+ miles & still going strong. I haven't had any problems with the 4.7L engine


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Im not a Chrysler guy, but my brother in law has a 4.7 in his durango and it came apart under factory warranty (75k ish). Ended up getting new block and pistons. My uncle has a 03 ram with the 4.7 and I think it has a bad piston also (its currently at the dodge dealer getting diagnosed). What I have read online (if you google dodge 4.7) is that they are known for narrow oil passages and also taking out pistons. Apparently if you dont keep up with routine maintenance, the oil passage's can sludge up causing starvation. I think that part of the problem with the pistons is from pre ignition. It seem's to happen while towing or hauling loads.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

> Apparently if you dont keep up with routine maintenance, the oil passage's can sludge up causing starvation


Routine maintenance is always the key. It helps you save & make a lot of money in the long run.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Any engine will sludge up if you don't keep up with the oil change's. Your father/brothers issues sound self inflicted and nothing poor about the design of the motor.

I've owned 2 trucks with the 4.7's personally and at work my entire Dodge Fleet is full of them. We haven't lost an engine yet and haven't had any in for any mechanical problems with the engine itself. My 2 trucks went well over 100k miles with no problems.


----------



## m00nraker (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm on my second 4.7

First one was a 2002 that i traded in with 170K, current one is a 2009 with 48K

These engines usually get ignored due to most years the HEMI was available and got better mileage with more power. but nothing wrong with these engines. Like said above as long as you keep up with maintenance(I recommend synthetic fluids) they will easily go 150k +

They are also very sensitive to overheating so i would avoid that at all costs. I had mine overheat once due to a leaky cooling system. That was at 120k or so, went another 50k without grenading, but coolant was very slowly disappearing ever since the overheat. But keep in mind i knew there was a leak and i pushed it so it was self inflicted!


----------



## markknapp61 (Nov 16, 2010)

240,000 and still pushin ... 4.7 and no mods...GOTTA LOVE A DODGE..


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

plowguy43;1478517 said:


> Any engine will sludge up if you don't keep up with the oil change's. Your father/brothers issues sound self inflicted and nothing poor about the design of the motor.
> 
> I've owned 2 trucks with the 4.7's personally and at work my entire Dodge Fleet is full of them. We haven't lost an engine yet and haven't had any in for any mechanical problems with the engine itself. My 2 trucks went well over 100k miles with no problems.


Thats totaly wrong , a 4.7 will sludg up worse than any motor ever made if neglected , oil starvation ends the life of most. If you dont know the maintnance of the truck stay away.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Odd, my sample size is nearly 300 trucks refreshing every 10 months and most/not all are neglected and don't hit their 6,000 mile PM intervals. Still waiting to lose an engine. 

As for mine - 140k ram 1500 not 1 problem, 85k dakota not 1 problem, and my inlaws have 76k on their dakota (severly neglected) not a single problem. 

But yes, your blanket statement is factual.


----------

